# Nice little homemade enclosure



## Benwar (Oct 23, 2013)

Built myself a nice little enclosure for my soon to arrive spotted python, here is a couple of photos of the build.





































its 1200 long, 400 high and 350 deep, I'm using a 28x42cm 20watt heat mat and a halogen basking globe, 50 watt I believe, will be upgrading to a larger wattage, it's just what I had lying around the house. I'm have the heat mat sandwiched between 2 tiles to remove burning hazard for the snake and enclosure, I have both the light and the heat mat hooked up to a JET-001 thermostat, everything going well I will have a photo of a new spotted python enjoying the enclosure next week for you guys


----------



## Benwar (Oct 24, 2013)

preeetttyyyy


----------



## RedFox (Oct 24, 2013)

Looks good. Did you clear coat the outside? What's going inside?


----------



## Benwar (Oct 24, 2013)

No no clear coat yet, will wait until I have a better looking base, I just knocked this one together in an arvo, very strong, very ugly haha 


This beautiful boy is is the tanks new soon to be resident


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 24, 2013)

Benwar said:


> No no clear coat yet, will wait until I have a better looking base, I just knocked this one together in an arvo, very strong, very ugly haha
> 
> 
> This beautiful boy is is the tanks new soon to be resident


I really like your spotteds pattern.


----------



## Benwar (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks mate, he is stunning!!


----------

